

Mobile A/B Testing Service Taplytics (YC W14) Adds Analytics and Android Support - aboris26
http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/16/taplytics-insights-and-android/

======
akbar501
> Service like Taplytics allow developers to test variations of their app
> interface and code, and to make those changes without going through the App
> Store approval and update process.

The ability to change the app without going through the App Store review
process is awesome.

IMO, support for iOS and Android is very important. I've recently been
learning Swift/iOS and I find that having libraries that work on both mobile
OS's simplifies development as knowledge from one platform transfers to the
other.

~~~
drdaeman
> The ability to change the app without going through the App Store review
> process is awesome.

Not from an user's viewpoint.

------
dangrossman
> Service like Taplytics allow developers to test variations of their app
> interface and code, and to make those changes without going through the App
> Store approval and update process.

What is the risk all these companies get wiped out overnight by an app store
policy change? I have never used any of them, so perhaps their capabilities
are so limited that it's not an issue -- but subverting the review process
sounds like a risky feature to build a business around.

~~~
benologist
TapJoy has had their business models banned a couple of times, seems to just
be updates that get rejected until the offending party's stuff is in
compliance or removed.

~~~
davidmking
The analytics side drives a lot of value imo, will try it when we push a
product to the app store.

